# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Smart thermostats, Siemens AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens AG

Home page - siemens.com/thermostats

----------


## Airicist

Siemens thermostat operation

Published on May 15, 2015




> This video will fully explain the operation of the Siemens programmable room thermostat from a boiler company specialising in boiler installation brixham, new boiler install torbay.

----------


## Airicist

Siemens KNX thermostats for cost-effective room automation

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> Siemens communicating thermostats RDF and RDG offer powerful and yet cost-effective room automation.  These thermostats can also be integrated into building management systems to enable efficient remote facility management.

----------


## Airicist

Siemens Smart Thermostat - "Smart" is understanding your needs

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> The Siemens Smart Thermostat is made with your needs in mind.  The set-up is very fast and easy, using a Smart Phone.  The mobile app enables intuitive control of room temperature, anywhere anytime; and room temperature is controlled to the highest energy efficiency standards. In addition, the Smart Thermostat monitors and controls humidity, and tracks gases that could damage health.

----------


## Airicist

Siemens Smart Thermostat - for professional installation

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> The Siemens Smart Thermostat is made for professional installation and meets the highest energy efficiency standards. It has a mobile app for very fast commissioning, and is suited to replacement business and new construction. You can install on-site, without WiFi, leaving the end user to finish commissioning after they move-in.

----------

